# Looking for a 1080p R32 GTR wallpaper



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

As above wanted for my sitting room pc connected to my tv

prefer black r32 GTR but hey ho!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

there is a "wallpaper" thread kicking about mate, think there is some 32's on it too


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ROB_GTR said:


> there is a "wallpaper" thread kicking about mate, think there is some 32's on it too


LOL, it's at the top of this sub-forum :thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have some pics of my black GTR32. Dunno how to upload pics, but can email them if you like as jPEGs?

Cheers,


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Take your pick.

Basically an advanced google image search to return Skyline r32 images larger than 2mb, look for a resolution size with a height of 1080, thats is what 1080p means (1080 pixel height progressive scan), you can ident this by looking at the image size stated by each image, the first size is the width because you always go across then up, its a rule of thumb for graph and gradient,etc

Example 1200 x 1080 is 1200 pixels width and 1080 pixels height

You may very well be able to use a higher resolution image but it will be scaled down, depends what your requirement is? Deskop backgroung, Digital photo frame thimgy? Its very odd that you request this specific 1080p, what is it for? 

Link below to search results;

skyline r32 - Google Search


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi markpriorgts-t,

Essentially what you are quoting which is 1080p is the definition of pan and scan of video on a high definition television.

1080p televisions which are Full HD support images up to 1920x1080 pixels.

Just do a simple search on Google like R34nov80 said with 1920x1080 pixel and R32 as your search criteria.

If not, just try and find a wallpaper closest to that resolution by refining your Google Image Search Options (Normally found in sub-menu of the page as show options and click Large or Larger than 'specify size' after clicking Google Images)

r32 gt-r - Google Search


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

R34nov80 said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> Basically an advanced google image search to return Skyline r32 images larger than 2mb, look for a resolution size with a height of 1080, thats is what 1080p means (1080 pixel height progressive scan), you can ident this by looking at the image size stated by each image, the first size is the width because you always go across then up, its a rule of thumb for graph and gradient,etc
> 
> ...




OMMMGGG>..... when you click on that link to the photos from google search... the red R32 GTR in the bottom left corner... thats me!!! someone snapped a photo of me in my old car and put it up on the net!!!

holy weird


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd search for large images (as post #5) and then re-size them on PC to 1920x1080; that way you'll get much more choice than if you limited the search to that resolution in the first place.

MS even do a very simple image re-sizer as part of their 'power toys'; install it then you just right-click an image and select 're-size pictures' then click on the 'advanced' button so you can enter the customer resolution you want.

Results would probably be marginally better if you used a proper image editing package though, if you have one. Whether you'd notice on a TV screen is doubtfull.


----------

